# Cirque Du Inferno 2014



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Lots of original ideas! I really like the invites....


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Yeah, those tickets look really cool! 
My Fiji mermaid was big as well cause I used the mermaid from my pirate theme.......








and my guest all played this game...clown erasers and pom pom balls


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Lots of great ideas here, Kenneth & OMM!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

You wrote just enough! We're doing a dark carnival theme this year, too, and I just started buying for it within the past couple of days. Can't wait to see more of your projects!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

offmymeds said:


> Yeah, those tickets look really cool!
> My Fiji mermaid was big as well cause I used the mermaid from my pirate theme.......
> View attachment 198379
> 
> ...



NICE! I LOVE your fiji mermaid. That is very similar to what I was thinking of doing. Is that just a regular refrigerator box? Can I get those at a Lowe's or HomeDepot if I went and asked for one? And what did you use to construct the lower part of her?

Also, thanks for your comments guys!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

The box is one I used from work but I'm sure Lowes would give you one 

the bottom part of her is just plastic bags and formed with tape. I used rope at the bottom in between newspaper and then papier mached the upper tail with napkins folded into triangles. 

Sorry, don't know if that makes any sense to you!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

offmymeds said:


> The box is one I used from work but I'm sure Lowes would give you one
> 
> the bottom part of her is just plastic bags and formed with tape. I used rope at the bottom in between newspaper and then papier mached the upper tail with napkins folded into triangles.
> 
> Sorry, don't know if that makes any sense to you!


It does. For the most part lol. I've used tin foil wrapped in masking tape to make similar stuff with paper mâché


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Be sure to post some pics of her when you get her made.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I will! I'm hoping to get a chance to work on her this weekend since i'll be off. 
Also, forgot to post this find that I purchased a while back for a steal at around 10 bucks! It came with a hat, wig and nose. 









I'm going to try and dye it and distress it some to make it a little rough around the edges. I'm super thrilled about the collar piece of it because I haven't been able to find one that I really liked.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

That's a great set and yes that collar piece is awesome...and hard to find.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

So I didn't get nearly as much accomplished as I wanted to this weekend. I decided to be extremely extremely lazy. Lol

But I did get the base for my mask made that I will wear and I also made this lil fella:

He's rough around the edges I made him in like 35 minutes using tinfoil wrapped in masking tape. I was going to make a regular shrunken head for our curiosity cabinet but I thought an interesting spin would be to make him a shrunken clown head. His name is Sherman


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

I think Sherman is cooler than you're giving yourself credit for!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks! ^_^ I get really self-conscious over stuff I make because in all honesty I am in no way technically as proficient as some of the people on these boards. I'm much more of an idea person 

BUT I actually just realized I have a glass display dome that he'll go PERFECT in. 

The first layer of the mache on my mask i'll be wearing is drying so I have decided to sit down and take a break and have some dinner but...unfortunately with idleness comes a running mind and I realized there's a basic 1 1/2 inch tray I obtained from work because one of the sides came off so they were tossing it. It's already black so I'M GOING TO TURN IT INTO A DEMONIC QUIJA BOARD FOR MY FORTUNE TELLER SPACE. 

....y'all pray that I don't summon a demon tonight. LOL


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

So I did this tonight on a whim. The pentacle is technically incorrect because I messed it up but...I think it's still menacing. Now time to put this high up in the darkest part of my closet and not see it till party time lol.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

So today when I got off work I decided to work on the mask i'll be wearing. 

This is me...in character....so no judgments, please, on the pose. 









After some consideration I decided to give him teeth using the root side up of a cheap caveman necklace I owned. I thought the roots looked a bit more disturbingly human than just your typical razor sharp toothed clown. 









Thoughts? Teeth or no teeth?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Nice mask! Love the Ouija Board.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Repurposed the old man mask I bought at the goodwill the other day!


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

Kenneth, that's genuinely horrific! Like what Heath Ledger would have looked like as the Joker at 75. Good job!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is exactly what it looks like--Ledger's Joker.

Will the pain stay on the mask and not crack? Love it! I wish I could do things like that, but I just don't have the knack!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

I was afraid it might but so far so good! I feel like he'll look super creepy staring out a window with some angled lighting. 

Or I might put him at the top of the road with a creepy arrow sign for guests when they drive down


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey guys! I've been away for the past week or so (heavy workload at my job this week) but I was able to meet up with my cohost and cast her shoulders for this shoulder piece I'm working on for her demon ringmistress costume. Tomorrow I'm going to mod Podge it up with some red glitter to give it some pizzaz and I'm going to apply bundles of long, straight, jet black hair around the front and the sides to give it some style.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is going to be a very interesting costume. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Ahhhhh!! Attack of the glitter!!! Lol I got to mod Podge tonight and despite the mess(though I did this on my patio outside so all that needs to be done is a simple sweep off the porch...hopefully) I may have found my new favorite thing. I have some awesome ideas for masks using this method for the future. Overall I'm very pleased.


----------



## LoveAndEyeballs (May 17, 2014)

It's. So. Sparkly!!! I love the way it turned out.


----------



## Dementedone (Feb 27, 2014)

Kenneth - Those shoulders are soooo awesome. Me want!! I would look like a linebacker. Your friend has dainty shoulders.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks guys! I'm super pleased with it. I can't wait for the hair extensions to come so I can add them around the base


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

SOOOO finally able to upload a video of my Quija board that I made with the spinning planchett! I'm happy with it, being it's my first attempt at actual moving parts instead of static props lol. I'm going to paint the planchett to look less like a cheap plastic one.


----------



## Dementedone (Feb 27, 2014)

Kenneth - LOVE IT!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Please excuse the mess in the corner and also the naked woman lol I got her for free at my job. 

BUT my hair came in today so I was finally able to add it to the shoulder piece for my co-host's Demon Ringmistress costume.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

had to change the picture size because it was huge


----------



## Dementedone (Feb 27, 2014)

Kenneth - The shoulder piece is beautiful. I can't wait to see the whole costume put together!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks!! The hair was accidentally shipped to my mother's house and I had to tell her to be mindful that I was getting a package of weave.

My mother stopped asking questions about the things I order online a long time ago. Lol


----------



## Dementedone (Feb 27, 2014)

Kenneth said:


> Thanks!! The hair was accidentally shipped to my mother's house and I had to tell her to be mindful that I was getting a package of weave.
> 
> My mother stopped asking questions about the things I order online a long time ago. Lol


Ha ha!! Yeah, mine too. When I say "look what I got!" everyone is scared to see. LOL


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Got my news articles for my invitations dyed last night!


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

It all looks great, Kenneth. Can you post a close up of those news bulletins that you are putting in your invites? I'd like to read the story that you came up with to help set the tone. Thanks.


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks, I'll just write it below:

_"Macabre! Murder! Torture! Reports of a brutal scene at the local Pittsylvania County
Carnival have been pouring in -- the family friendly festivity has apparently been 
proven to be a cover-up for the most savage and bloodthirsty of acts. Authorities had
reportedly been investigating several strange disappearances over the past few months
at [insert the address] and last night a horrible truth was discovered. Police reports
cite that several bodies have been recovered from undisclosed locations throughout the
carnival grounds. Human remains are reported to have been scattered across the 
property, hidden within public displays, gaming booths, and even food carts. At this time,
no arrests have been made due to the mysterious disappearance of the carnival's atten-
dants. Authorities are now opening a nationwide manhunt for the troupe. "These gruesome
murders are without a doubt the work of these sick freaks, and until we can get them into
custody, the public is advised to stay inside, remain on high alert, and lock their doors and
windows. These are extremely dangerous people," said Officer George Barnette. Families
across the county are shocked and petrified at the discovery. LeAnne Wilson is a parent 
who just visited the carnival last week with her two young sons. "It's horrifying to think that 
could have been us, that could have been my child," Mrs. Wilson states. The traveling band
of allegedly murderous carnies could not be reached for a statement. The carnival is currently
in it's sixth season and is a community staple activity each fall. It's last show was scheduled
for October 25th, 2014."_

So the article itself actually gives the date and the address of the party, and on the back i'm going to 
scribble the time and circle it all in red ink haphazardly to give it an ominous "come hither" vibe. 
My co-host is the one who edited it and tweaked some things with the article and she'll be the one
sending them out. We're putting the article with two of the bloody tickets I made earlier.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

There is quite a bit of clown stuff on the Spirit clearance area.


----------



## Dementedone (Feb 27, 2014)

Those are so fantastic Kenneth! You are a talented guy.


----------



## frogkid11 (Aug 6, 2012)

That news article is awesome!! I did something similar last year when I did a haunted hotel and the article provided the backstory of how we were attempting to restore the 1930's hotel because it had been closed since the 30's due to a brutal murder that occurred at the annual Halloween Costume Ball in 1938.

Do you mind if I "borrow" some of your situations from the article you guys have already worked on???


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks guys! And I don't mind at all!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

Me and my friend made some frames today for our "Hall of Mirrors" 

Really happy with how they turned out, despite being crudely made lol


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Can't wait to see the 2014 haunt pics, Kenneth! IMO, sometimes 'crudely made'
translates into CREEPY, under the cover of nightfall...it's a good thing 

I love all of the other stuff too!!!


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

SO I was on vacation this whole entire week and I said to myself I was going to get numerous things accomplished. Did I? Nope.

But I did manage to make a cone hat for my costume and finally piece together my aesthetic I'm shooting for.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

that ...is ...AWESOME~! and creepy, exactly right!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

More pics to follow?


----------



## Kenneth (Feb 14, 2014)

HEY GUYS! SORRY FOR THE LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG DELAY!

The week of our party I was COMPLETELY consumed, working from sun up to sun down(literally) and I haven't been able to find a lot of time to get online and post pictures on here, BUT THEY'RE COMING! I used to be able to get on the forum app and do everything that way, because it was much more easier uploading pictures straight from my phone, but since i've updated the app no longer works. :-(

But until I can get everything uploaded, here are some things that are on my facebook that I can go ahead and pull for you guys. 

This was me as I was doing live tarot readings for guests...I thought the dimly lit green lighting with my mask was particularly creepy in this. 








Candid shot of me on the front porch








Me and my best friend and co-host:








ME AND MY FELLOW CLOWN BUDDY








Announcing the runner up costume contest winners: Professor Plum, Mr. Green and Mrs. Peacock!









Pre-party selfie:








close up view of the front entrance:








Shot of part of the "coulrophobia" bathroom:









The seance table at the carnival:















Our outdoor "funhouse" room:


















I have some more, but I need to put them on facebook still or at least email them to myself...i'll get to it tomorrow hopefully!!


----------



## luizacarmo (Nov 22, 2014)

Everything looks REALLY cool !! Congrats


----------



## girl77 (Oct 25, 2009)

Last year I did the "CarnEvil" theme! LOTS of great ideas! I went to our local cable maker and bought old wooden spools, the small ones and painted them in circus colors, stripes, harlequin etc. then bought chevron fabric and padded the tops of the spools and covered that with the chevron fabric. These became seating for the guest (outside). I put up 'easy up' pop up canopies and draped the sides with fabrics so it was the 'side show' tents. I painted side show banners for these (I’d be willing to sell to you). I bought the figi mermaid for a side show gaff. I had a sword swallower tent. I had an old stool that I splattered red paint on for 'blood' and had a side table with a bloody sword and a sign that said "be back in 10 minutes". 
I made a stand up photo board with Siamese twins painted on it. People could take their photo in this. I need to post pictures! It was a FUN night! OH and I made a 'wheel of fate' game. It was a spinning wheel with different numbers that corresponded to a numbered drink on the table. It was either a shot of booze or something gross like pickle juice!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

it looks fantastic, You put a lot of work into every detail. I'm Impressed.


----------

